# Thompson SpeedTouch 500 = no port forwarding



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

Thompson SpeedTouch 500 = no port forwarding

I try to open ports wit this but they wont open they just listen then i go to test that port it dies...

Im running a system like this 

ROUTER/Modem Speedtouch 510

goes to 10.0.0.1 to >
WIreless router 
(My lan cable connects to this to my computer)

I want to open poorts 8085 and 3724 but they just wont work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you looked at http://www.portforward.com/ and followed the instructions there for your router? I notice they list a bunch of Thompson 510 router models, be sure to pick the correct one.


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

yes it dosent work IM behind 2 routers connected togetehr???
its hard beacuase it really dosent come up like they say it is all retarted ( 
i used to be able to now i cant beacuase IM connected to a wirless router which is conected to a router....

It sends our 10.0.0.1 and my 2xxxxxxxxx ip but it wont open ports INside addres 10.0.0.1 and outside 2xxxxxxxx just stay open


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, obviously two routers does complicate the issue. :smile:

Perhaps you should simplify your configuration so this isn't an issue?


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

how can i do that i directly plug my cable into my basic 510 router instead of the Wireless and it still does the same?


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

it only seems to work if i use haamachi VPN


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

ok stil having trouble the lan port of the second router wont make changes ... see if u can tell me the exact details with these >

1st Router
cable from dsl
cable to second router on a normal port
IP Addresses/Netmasks
220.238.218.xx/32
Primary DNS
198.142.0.51
Secondary DNS
211.29.132.12
DHCP Addresses LAN_private
10.0.0.1
to
10.0.0.254


2nd Router (wireless)
cable from 1st router (in non WAN prort)
cable to my computer from normal port
WAN IP
10.0.0.1
LAN IP
192.168.1.1


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

ALso i tried just connecting to my 1st Modem and not the second one and this is wat the PORT settings are 
By the way new IP i released the last

Status

10.0.0.2:8085

58.105.35.xxx:8085

tcp

CLOSE


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect a machine to the first router, get it connected to the Internet, then do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

